# Amazon River Plants



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

I just got a new 75 gallon and its been cycling for awhile and i'm getting ready to plant it. I was wondering if I want to immitate the amazon river what kind of plants would I need to put in?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

are you doing only amazon plants? or all like piranha territory or just any plants that would fit the style?


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> are you doing only amazon plants? or all like piranha territory or just any plants that would fit the style?


piranha territory, I'd like to make an accurate tank setup for my p.


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> are you doing only amazon plants? or all like piranha territory or just any plants that would fit the style?


I'm trying to get a realistic setup for some p's. I know alot of people just put their piranhas in a tank, but I like the look of live plants, and I think it would give it a real nice look and make the p's feel a lil more at home if it was an accurate representation of the amazon river in piranha territory.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

amazon swords


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

water lillies are also indeginous to the amazon's smaller and calmer tributaries. however, i doubt that those plants would fit in a fish tank. unless u had a pond. floating plants are part of piranha flora.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There are so many aquatic plants from that area that would work.
Try this list just to start--and remember, plants do not recognize our borders. They overlap, so keep going down the list


----------

